

Cofoundr is re-launching: exclusive deals for Entrepreneurs - rbitar
http://www.cofoundr.com

======
rbitar
I'm the developer/founder of the site. I'm pivoting Cofoundr from its initial
purpose as a social community to a flash sales site for founders. I am
planning on sending offers I would actually find useful myself (more focus on
quality rather than frequency). Any feedback you guys have would be helpful.

~~~
waldo2k2
Any examples of those offers you can provide us? Who do you partner with to
send out these deals? There's no privacy information on the website, do you
sell the email addresses of those who sign up?

